# 624 Power Shift Tranny Gears



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

Model 38500 (with the Mitsubishi engine) Unit is in perfect shape with no rust, cables are like new. Problem is that he installed non-OEM Green Gates belts and the tranny pulley always spun. Every time he went from forward to reverse and reverse to forward he chipped away the bevel gears to where now all 3 of them have missing teeth. Ordered the input gear and the set of forward/reverse gears that include the slider, should be in this week. First time I've worked on one so clean, and the first Mitsubishi engine which runs sweet. That Bentonite grease stinks like a wet dog! Gonna use a low temp EP grease when I put her back together. I also ordered shims to bring the end play back in line on both shafts.


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

Also ordered two new OEM Belts!!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* MAZEL TOV on That 1. :wavetowel2:*


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

The Power Shift is back up and running sweet! It was so nice to finally work on one where the cables weren't frozen and the plastic shifter was intact. Adjusting everything was easy and the tranny works great. Only difference I saw was that the new slider and forward/reverse bevel gears are vertically cut and do not have a "ramp" to aid in engagement. Other than that it is a nice unit that has changed my mind about these Power Shift Models. I'd love to find a nice one.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

Interesting, I have one that does the same thing when I an in reverse and let go of the reverse lever, it grinds. I find this weird as it should only be letting it go back into Neutral but still grinds. Also, any idea why I have to hold the shifter in reverse the whole time or it moves back to Neutral on its own?


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

The reverse shifter fork is spring-loaded. It will generally stay in place once the traction handle is depressed but I keep it held back with my right hand while I depress the traction lever with my left just so it doesn't slip and grind.


----------

